

Show HN: Picdeck – Tweetdeck for Instagram - muratmutlu
http://picdeck.co/

======
muratmutlu
Hey everyone,

Just wanted to show you the outcome out our first internal hackday, a
tweetdeck style viewer for Instagram.

We had a lot of fun making it, hope you like it!

